# Inno3D GeForce GTX 580 Pictured



## btarunr (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's perhaps the first picture of an NVIDIA partner-branded GeForce GTX 580 graphics card, this one coming from Inno3D. The GeForce GTX 580 is based on NVIDIA's new GF110 graphics processor, in which the company claims to have refined the GPU design from previous generation GF100 many fold, increasing performance and performance per Watt. NVIDIA's latest GPU could be closer than you think, with the company expediting its launch to the first half of this month. The Product was listed at French online store Cybertek, priced at 499.99 EUR.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## buggalugs (Nov 4, 2010)

Inno3D comes with self destructing hardware, card will blow up within 2 years.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2010)

Similar experience with Club3D. One card died by itself, new replacement was squeeling like crazy.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2010)

Price ?

And is this a reference design ?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks nice, all we gotta do is wait for the reviews & price


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 4, 2010)

buggalugs said:


> Inno3D comes with self destructing hardware, card will blow up within 2 years.


That was way back. Particularly entry levels like mx series. 6600 series had some overheating issues as well.

Owned an inno 8800gt, gtx280 and a GTX295. Quite sturdy, 8800gt is still alive up to today (as per the buyer. Sold it while back). Compared to palit (2 of which have died on me. a GTX260 and a 480). Rma is smooth though.

I do wish gf100 thermalright brackets would fit em..  have a spare spitfire here waiting to be heated


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 4, 2010)

does the small nuclear plant come with the card or do you have to buy it separately?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 4, 2010)

Is that ... made of wood?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 4, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Is that ... made of wood?



_Would_ they do that? _Screw_ them!


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 4, 2010)

The "3d vision surround" on the sticker makes me hope/wish that nvidia will fix one major problem i have with their cards, no triple monitor setups on a single card.
I know I'm running 2 cards right now but i intend to replace them with a single card that's faster than the pair


----------



## btarunr (Nov 4, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Price ?
> 
> And is this a reference design ?



499.99 Euro.


----------



## caleb (Nov 4, 2010)

That sticker must hurt ATI "3D Vision | CUDA | Physix "
Even if Nvidia put a GTX460 under the hood it would still sell because of those 3 ^^


----------



## alcholol (Nov 4, 2010)

what a terrible fake, i can't believe you'd run this as news.

the green edge from the original picture is still visible on the bottom of the left edge, the inno3d logo is incredibly sharp and the rest is blurry and pixelated from the low resolution.

ugh, does anyone actually fall for this?

here's the original, im sure you've all seen it before

http://resources.vr-zone.com/newvr/...resources.vr-zone.com//uploads/10173/5801.jpg


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 4, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> does the small nuclear plant come with the card or do you have to buy it separately?


*ZING*

Reminds me of this.  There is a 3%-7% chance that nVIDIA won't be releasing another LHC sized power drain.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, from the looks of it, a gf100 bracket might fit! 

500 euros eh.. it should perform like a 470 sli, else the price / performance ratio is not on scale.


----------



## crow1001 (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks good, bet it runs a lot cooler than the 480 as well seeing as they have done away with the mammoth 480 cooler, 580 about to lay the smackdown on the 6970.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 4, 2010)

alcholol said:


> what a terrible fake, i can't believe you'd run this as news.
> 
> the green edge from the original picture is still visible on the bottom of the left edge



breaking news: every GTX 580 is going to have that green edge and those "NVIDIA eyes" design if you peel that partner sticker (just as every reference design <insert model> NVIDIA card has NVIDIA reference graphic on the cooler shroud, under partner stickers). Inno3D just sucked at pasting that sticker or photoshop. Either ways, that's Inno3D GTX 580 for you.


----------



## Xaser04 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hopefully they will actually improve performance per watt for the 580 as it will correct the major flaw with the GF100 design. 

The price though is just stupid. At the current exchange rate this would work out at over £425 in the uk or in other words £125 more than GTX460 SLI (1GB). It would also be more expensive than HD6850 / HD6870 CF and GTX470 SLI.


----------



## crow1001 (Nov 4, 2010)

Who wants to go down that buggy, microstutter central xfire/SLI crap root, single GPU FTW.


----------



## alcholol (Nov 4, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Inno3D just sucked at pasting that sticker or photoshop. Either ways, that's Inno3D GTX 580 for you.



you really think that inno3d got a low res picture off the internet and did a terrible photoshop effort?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 4, 2010)

alcholol said:


> you really think that inno3d got a low res picture off the internet and did a terrible photoshop effort?



Yes, I do.


----------



## derwin75 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Inno3D*

Wow!!! That is a good looking graphic card. I am still waiting on the information of GTX 580 spec like how many cude cores does it has. Anyway, I'm saving up my money for it.


----------



## Xaser04 (Nov 4, 2010)

crow1001 said:


> Who wants to go down that buggy, microstutter central xfire/SLI crap root, single GPU FTW.



Anyone who wants more performance than any overclocked 480 can offer.... 

Seriously when will people realise that bugs and microstutter (if perceptible) are the exeption rather than the norm with CF/SLI. You only hear about the bugs/microstutter because no one bothers to post that their setup is working perfectly.


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2010)

looks like the memory controller is improved if they are using stock speed of 4ghz, if this card uses less power at full load than a 480 it's a win for Nv imo.

should be a bit of a beastie


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 4, 2010)

Uhmm nice wanna see more from EVGA


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like it will be ready November 9th for $599. 

EDIT: I used the wrong smiley face..lol It's early I need more caffeine!...


----------



## char[] rager (Nov 4, 2010)

Good God, roughly 700 USD.


----------



## stupido (Nov 4, 2010)

500 euros?!? 600 (700)$ ?!?!? 

nVidiots...


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not convinced this is legit.  I just checked the websit and couldn't find a listing for the card.


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 4, 2010)

hmm thats really fast, i hope its not just a horrible 5 minute photoshop, so the site can gain higher traffic.

btw if they price the card for $500 then i hope ati HD 6970 can smack this card with lower price so nvdia will price the card lower just like HD 4870 VS GTX 260 era


----------



## Stak (Nov 4, 2010)

http://wccftech.com/2010/11/02/early-benchmarks-nvidias-upcoming-geforce-gtx-580-gpu-leaked/

its ok but IT ROCKS AT TESSELATION


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 4, 2010)

From 5% to nearly 40% more perf than the GTX480 , hard work for cayman xt
average 24%


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I really hope it's not $599, that's way to much to pay for a single GPU card imo.


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 4, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I really hope it's not $599, that's way to much to pay for a single GPU card imo.



If they stop selling the gtx480, then this price will fall.
And if the 6970 offers similar performance for like $150 less.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL 700 USD, better take 2 gtx470 for 520$ and u kick this 580 ass


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 4, 2010)

If it does perform better than a GTX 480 by 20% and consumes less or similar power and produces a gentle whisper - it's a good card.  I'd pay... about £400 for one (599 dollars = 368 british quid then add taxes).
If it is better than Cayman, I'll buy one.  Even if Cayman was cheaper.

I'll pay £500 for a single gpu card 30-40% faster than a gtx 480 that sucks the same power and isn't noisy.  But i probably am dreaming here.


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 4, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> I'll pay £500 for a single gpu card *30-40%* faster than a gtx 480 that sucks the same power and isn't noisy.  But i probably am *dreaming* here.



 24% on average, and that's according to nv leaks, so i assume it would be roughly 20%, that doesn't justify 600 dolars, even if is more efficient than gtx 480, IMHO.

Add to that, HD6970 will be +/- 5%, for 450 dolars, so undoubtedly 600USD is way to much, considering the other options.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 4, 2010)

nvidia knows that tesselation is the future of next generations games... any game in the future will not be done this way will make you sick


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 4, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> nvidia knows that tesselation is the future of next generations games... any game in the future will not be done this way will make you sick



The 6xxx series handle tesselation okay so far - obviouly not as well as NV.  But consider this, the extreme tesselation setting on Heaven is awful.  Realism, not exaggeration is the key.  So optimally, tesselation needs to be handled properly, otherwise we'll have a shit load of games with bubbles for cobbles and every zit on a face will be a horn.

I dont want a £400 gfx card to render me bubbles goddamnit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 4, 2010)

It still amazes me that there are people out there that think performance and price go up in a linear fashion.

Or that think a card is overpriced because two lower cards in SLi/Crossfire outperform it for a cheaper price.  Do they not realize that two GTX470s in SLi for $500 outperform an HD5970 for $650 as well?


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 4, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It still amazes me that there are people out there that think performance and price go up in a linear fashion.
> 
> Or that think a card is overpriced because two lower cards in SLi/Crossfire outperform it for a cheaper price.  Do they not realize that two GTX470s in SLi for $500 outperform an HD5970 for $650 as well?



So? HD5970 IS overpriced, what's your point?


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 5, 2010)

alcholol said:


> what a terrible fake, i can't believe you'd run this as news.
> 
> the green edge from the original picture is still visible on the bottom of the left edge, the inno3d logo is incredibly sharp and the rest is blurry and pixelated from the low resolution.
> 
> ...



Also called as cheap photoshopped promo picture. Look around, there's a ton of that stuff around the nets.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll stick with my GTX 470's a while.  Probably won't seriously consider upgrading GPUs until generation after next.

Microstutter is only perceptible when the amount of frames being produced is less than your monitor's refresh rate.  I don't notice any when that is case, which is rare.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 6, 2010)

Four Numbers: Six Nine Nine Zero


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> I'll stick with my GTX 470's a while.  Probably won't seriously consider upgrading GPUs until generation after next.
> 
> Microstutter is only perceptible when the amount of frames being produced is less than your monitor's refresh rate.  I don't notice any when that is case, which is rare.



same here. ill need a new psu anyways. as i think my psu hardly can handle my system now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2010)

N3M3515 said:


> So? HD5970 IS overpriced, what's your point?



My point is that just because you can't afford it, that doesn't make it overpriced.  Higher performance comes at a higher price premium, it has always been this way and it will always be this way.


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 6, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> My point is that just because you can't afford it, that doesn't make it overpriced.  Higher performance comes at a higher price premium, it has always been this way and it will always be this way.



No, I can afford it, but i prefer not to buy it, because it is overpriced. 
EDIT: also, because performance/price ratio is screwed with that card.
EDIT: is not higher performance, i think you meant highest.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks good there was nothing wrong with the 480 to begin with so this will surely be good. The 280 got the same crap and to this days is still a good gaming card. This will be the muscle car of video gaming. If your into going green then there are other options but if not here ya go.


----------



## wolf (Nov 6, 2010)

N3M3515 said:


> No, I can afford it, but i prefer not to buy it, because it is overpriced.



Whoever has the fastest can charge whatever they wan't for it, that's something you just have to accept. 8800Ultra's were overpriced, the core i7 980x is overpriced. AMD FX CPU's were overpriced. there will always be better value options than these products.



N3M3515 said:


> EDIT: also, because performance/price ratio is screwed with that card.



Agree.



N3M3515 said:


> EDIT: is not higher performance, i think you meant highest.



Higher will do just fine, since you can have a faster setup for less cost, I think higher works here. fastest single card yes, fastest setup for the price of that card, no. spend your money wisely.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Do they not realize that two GTX470s in SLi for $500 outperform an HD5970 for $650 as well?


5970's new price is $429. So yes, it should be considered a fair compare to 580GTX, as 580GTX is more expensive. 

That means that 2x460 doesn't compete, and 2x470 is also more than 5970 now. Market is getting real tight..I hope GTX580 can exceeed expectations, or else it might get overlooked.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 5970's new price is $429. So yes, it should be considered a fair compare to 580GTX, as 580GTX is more expensive.
> 
> That means that 2x460 doesn't compete, and 2x470 is also more than 5970 now. Market is getting real tight..I hope GTX580 can exceeed expectations, or else it might get overlooked.



$429? Not anywhere I've seen.:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> $429? Not anywhere I've seen.:shadedshu



Perhaps in Canada. You can get one on Newegg for $469 after rebate. SAPPHIRE 100280SR Radeon HD 5970 (Hemlock) 2GB 512...

580 is still cheaper than the 8800GTX and Ultra were.


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 6, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> $429? Not anywhere I've seen.:shadedshu



here

$100 cheaper than the estimate $599 of the gtx580, and 20 bucks cheaper than gtx470 sli.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 6, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> My point is that just because you can't afford it, that doesn't make it overpriced.  Higher performance comes at a higher price premium, it has always been this way and it will always be this way.



I agree in the aspects that just because someone can't afford something that it doesn't mean the product is overpriced. As people do tend to say that it is mainly due to then not being able to buy it. But this case is a bit differant. $600 isn't an average premium for a single GPU card, premium performance comes at a premium price, but there is a limit to everything based on the circumstance and positiong of the card. We don't know the true performance of this card, so maybe if they are charging that much, then maybe the performance matches up with the price, we don't know. I don't think it's a matter of affording it, i think if anyone really wanted to they could save up and pick it up eventually, but you have to reilze pricing especally in this econimic climate really matters and imo $600 is clearly to much for a card unless it's pushing ungodly performance or it cooks me pizza while giving me a blowjob at the same time. But if it doesn't meet it's price tag, then yes, it's clearly overpriced. To you it may not be, you may work at a nice pushy company that wipes your ass with hundred dollar bills, but for an average persons circumstance it's about good performance for a reasonable price, if it doesn't meet that price tag in every way imaginable it is overpriced.

Now of course who knows, this card could wipe the floor with the 5970, 6970 and give you two free games with it, but we don't know that, and for people like me seeing this price is over my bounderies for my wallet atm.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> $429? Not anywhere I've seen.:shadedshu



Retailers are still gouging a bit...but $499 is about the highest it should sell for, which is still a far cry from $650, and similarily priced to GTX470 SLI. And that pricing is intentional.

Amd is attacking nVidia's bottom line. The only way these can be a success is if the performance is there. And for my tri-mon wishes, I need that performance, too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I agree in the aspects that just because someone can't afford something that it doesn't mean the product is overpriced. As people do tend to say that it is mainly due to then not being able to buy it. But this case is a bit differant. $600 isn't an average premium for a single GPU card, premium performance comes at a premium price, but there is a limit to everything based on the circumstance and positiong of the card. We don't know the true performance of this card, so maybe if they are charging that much, then maybe the performance matches up with the price, we don't know. I don't think it's a matter of affording it, i think if anyone really wanted to they could save up and pick it up eventually, but you have to reilze pricing especally in this econimic climate really matters and imo $600 is clearly to much for a card unless it's pushing ungodly performance or it cooks me pizza while giving me a blowjob at the same time. But if it doesn't meet it's price tag, then yes, it's clearly overpriced. To you it may not be, you may work at a nice pushy company that wipes your ass with hundred dollar bills, but for an average persons circumstance it's about good performance for a reasonable price, if it doesn't meet that price tag in every way imaginable it is overpriced.
> 
> Now of course who knows, this card could wipe the floor with the 5970, 6970 and give you two free games with it, but we don't know that, and for people like me seeing this price is over my bounderies for my wallet atm.



I've said this several times, I believe I've even said it to you, price doesn't rise linearly with performance.  The higher performance cards cost a lot more money than they are worth.  We've seen it time and time again.

If you don't believe me go look at any of W1z's reviews.  Look at the performance per $ page, and all off the high end cards will have the worst performance per $.



cadaveca said:


> Retailers are still gouging a bit...but $499 is about the highest it should sell for, which is still a far cry from $650, and similarily priced to GTX470 SLI. And that pricing is intentional.
> 
> Amd is attacking nVidia's bottom line. The only way these can be a success is if the performance is there. And for my tri-mon wishes, I need that performance, too.



Even if it is priced identically to the GTX470 SLI, and I'll give you the benefit and say that it is.  The HD5970 is still outperformed.  But the fact that it is the highest performing single card means it comes at a price premium.

Anyway, that isn't really my point, my point is that it is stupid, and annoys the piss out of me, when ever there is a high end GPU released or in the new and someone says "OMFG, it is so overpriced, two lower end XYZ cards are cheaper and perform better."


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 6, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I've said this several times, I believe I've even said it to you, price doesn't rise linearly with performance.  The higher performance cards cost a lot more money than they are worth.  We've seen it time and time again.
> 
> If you don't believe me go look at any of W1z's reviews.  Look at the performance per $ page, and all off the high end cards will have the worst performance per $.
> 
> ...



Well my friend, not everyone thinks like you.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2010)

N3M3515 said:


> Well my friend, not everyone thinks like you.



still this card will be a monster and the most complexed GPU on the planet so I for one want one. I do like the 5970 it's a great card but two gpu's do cause headaches sometimes. It seems to have gotten a bunch better but still.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I've said this several times, I believe I've even said it to you, price doesn't rise linearly with performance.  The higher performance cards cost a lot more money than they are worth.  We've seen it time and time again.
> 
> If you don't believe me go look at any of W1z's reviews.  Look at the performance per $ page, and all off the high end cards will have the worst performance per $.



But im not arguing that, im not advocating that if performance moves up so does price it depends a lot on the positioning of the card like i said. All i'm saying is there is a limit to how much people like me can spend on a single GPU card and this is out of my boundaries. No doubt we don't get performance that matches pricing, they spend tons of money of R&D and marketing, they're giving us these cards for a pretty good bargain actually and strive just to gain some of it back to survive, it makes sense to me, but not to my wallet with pricing this high.


----------



## HillBeast (Nov 7, 2010)

btarunr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101104/18077_2.jpg



I'm pretty sure they said GTX580 was going to be 512bit. This picture clearly stats 384bit.

Lies. This card ain't real.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> But im not arguing that, im not advocating that if performance moves up so does price it depends a lot on the positioning of the card like i said. All i'm saying is there is a limit to how much people like me can spend on a single GPU card and this is out of my boundaries. No doubt we don't get performance that matches pricing, they spend tons of money of R&D and marketing, they're giving us these cards for a pretty good bargain actually and strive just to gain some of it back to survive, it makes sense to me, but not to my wallet with pricing this high.



That is why the people that don't mind paying extreme prices for the super high end pay for it, and the people who know a little better and don't care so much about their e-peen buy slightly lower end and get virtually identical performance for less money.  That is why I own GTX470s and GTX460s instead of GTX480s, because I know the value is better for those cards.  But just because a cards value isn't as good as a lower end card, that doesn't mean it is overpriced.  IMO, the only thing that makes a card overpriced is if there is a direct single card solution that performs nearly identically for less.



HillBeast said:


> I'm pretty sure they said GTX580 was going to be 512bit. This picture clearly stats 384bit.
> 
> Lies. This card ain't real.



I remember a rumor saying that, but nothing was confirmed.  I would be surprised if they stuck with the 384-bit design.  I don't think they could afford the die space and extra TDP of adding more memory controllers to the GPU.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> That is why the people that don't mind paying extreme prices for the super high end pay for it, and the people who know a little better and don't care so much about their e-peen buy slightly lower end and get virtually identical performance for less money.  That is why I own GTX470s and GTX460s instead of GTX480s, because I know the value is better for those cards.  But just because a cards value isn't as good as a lower end card, that doesn't mean it is overpriced.  IMO, the only thing that makes a card overpriced is if there is a direct single card solution that performs nearly identically for less.



Same reason why i got my GTX 470, price and performance are both very important and if i can get a card similar in performance(or almost), for a couple hundred dollars less, i'm going with that card. I just think for $600, it's really got to pull it's weight performance wise over the other cards in the series and it's competitors series, because if not, you're just left with a very expensive card that really isn't all that worth it. Now of course some want the best of the best and as you said, they will pay that price for it. But i really want to see how this card performs and to see where it stacks up, because $600 is over my limit for single GPU but if it stacks up well with the other card out on the market at the time(6970, 5970 and possibly GTX 570), then it just might be the card the enthusiasts need to shoot for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Anyway, that isn't really my point, my point is that it is stupid, and annoys the piss out of me, when ever there is a high end GPU released or in the new and someone says "OMFG, it is so overpriced, two lower end XYZ cards are cheaper and perform better."


  No dumb ass. XYZ GPUs was bought about by Intel years ago. Now they just make silicon based potato peelers.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 7, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> That means that 2x460 doesn't compete, and 2x470 is also more than 5970 now. Market is getting real tight..I hope GTX580 can exceeed expectations, or else it might get overlooked.



Agreed. Once nVidia released their Directx 11 card's, it didn't take that long for them to come back. I give them that. But, if the 580 doesn't perform as well as the 6990 or at least 6970 a lot of nVidia fan's are going to be dissapointed. I think that's why AMD is so tight lipped about their new 6970 and 6990. It's all about marketing. Only time will tell.


----------



## wolf (Nov 7, 2010)

N3M3515 said:


> Well my friend, not everyone thinks like you.



well, they should.



TheMailMan78 said:


> No dumb ass.



multi lol


----------



## jeremy4465 (Nov 7, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Is that ... made of wood?



sorry no it isn't but lots of plastic intead


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2010)

*truely I read a quote on here one time*

It was about the gtx 480 and it about sum's it all up for the gtx 580.

It went something like this, I could careless if Nvidia powers this card with a Nuclear Reactor and forges it using the Devils own Flames and Virgins blood, as long as it is the fasts card I can buy, who cares. Thats not exactly how it went but that gives you the general spirit.       Ya have to have power and heat to feed a beast. Heck the 5970 is power hungry and hot as-well.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys... like was said on here already, you pay a premium for the fastest card out in its class, be it single or dual gpu's. 

Some want to compare on pricepoints, others want to compare on # of GPUs. What is wrong though to me is the constant shock some have over this card being priced where it is. My polite suggestion is to get your head out of the sand and recall this happening every single release that I can recall since G80 (which as erocker said cost MORE than $599). Sure it may be overpriced (to some) but you have to be desensitized by it at this point...


----------



## R_1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Original  baconator shroud was more potent than this one. Looks to me like unnecessary cost reduction.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

Some good info on the 580:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCPMHIDpT88

Vapor chamber cooling!


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2010)

R_1 said:


> Original  baconator shroud was more potent than this one. Looks to me like unnecessary cost reduction.





CDdude55 said:


> Some good info on the 580:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCPMHIDpT88
> 
> Vapor chamber cooling!



Hmmm.. This leads me to wonder how the 580 would do with the "baconator" (nice name) cooler.


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 7, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Some good info on the 580:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCPMHIDpT88
> 
> Vapor chamber cooling!



hmm no way, if GTX 580 was used  vapor chamber then why its look identical like GTX 480 ?







its just fully enabled GTX 480 and not worth the price premium


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> hmm no way, if GTX 580 was used  vapor chamber then why its look identical like GTX 480 ?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101107/GTX580_HDO_Offer.jpg
> 
> its just fully enabled GTX 480 and not worth the price premium



That's because that picture is fake more likely and that video i posted is from Nvidia themselves.

Please don't tell me you actually think that picture is real.(then again you are a heavy AMD fan)

Go to the bottom of this thread:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Reference Design Graphics ... and you'll see some actual real pictures.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> (then again you are a heavy AMD fan)



Who cares? Your obviously a heavy (place name here) fan as every other post out of you, you feel you need to defend the unamed company. You have people from both sides and people who just don't care, get over it. Half these people you label as "fans" have their reasons to have whatever hardware they have, what should it matter to you? If you feel slighted because this forum is "an AMD fanboy site" as you have stated previously (which it clearly isn't), maybe it's time you go find a pure Nvidia website so you can just post and agree with all the other members and live in harmony. It's obviously a GTX 480 shown in the picture and judging by what little we know about the cards performance it is a fully enabled GTX 480, most likely picked from better silicon with a few changes in cooling. It is what it is. Looking at the picture that I posted in the link you posted you'll notice it is exactly a GTX 480 layout. The only noticable difference is the lack of airflow holes in the PCB due to the new cooling design.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Who cares? Your obviously a heavy (place name here) fan as every other post out of you, you feel you need to defend the unamed company. You have people from both sides and people who just don't care, get over it. Half these people you label as "fans" have their reasons to have whatever hardware they have, what should it matter to you? If you feel slighted because this forum is "an AMD fanboy site" as you have stated previously (which it clearly isn't), maybe it's time you go find a pure Nvidia website so you can just post and agree with all the other members and live in harmony. It's obviously a GTX 480 shown in the picture and judging by what little we know about the cards performance it is a fully enabled GTX 480, most likely picked from better silicon with a few changes in cooling. It is what it is. Looking at the picture that I posted in the link you posted you'll notice it is exactly a GTX 480 layout. The only noticable difference is the lack of airflow holes in the PCB due to the new cooling design.



People can buy what ever the hell they feel like, im not telling anyone to buy anything. I have also stated tons of times before that i don't give a shit about the companies, they're just names that produce things i like, i don't try to defend anyone. And yes it clearly is, open your eyes, it is most definitely a much more AMD bias forum then anything else, of course there are fans of other companies on every site, but you can't deny the base users are heavy fans of said company for this forum, that's not speculation, that's fact.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> People can buy what ever the hell they feel like, im not telling anyone to buy anything. I have also stated tons of times before that i don't give a shit about the companies, they're just names that produce things i like, i don't try to defend anyone. And yes it clearly is, open your eyes, it is most definitely a much more AMD bias forum then anything else, of course there are fans of other companies on every site, but you can't deny the base users are heavy fans of said company for this forum, that's not speculation, that's fact.



If you don't care what people buy/use, then why should it matter? I see just as many users from one "side" than the other and that is fact. In the end it really doesn't matter as I'm not making any money from either.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> If you don't care what people buy/use, then why should it matter? I see just as many users from one "side" than the other and that is fact. In the end it really doesn't matter as I'm not making any money from either.



But i still don't understand how i'm caring about what people buy, i mean look at his post, that's what should be regulated on. Even if the actually GPU design is the same and it's already been proven that the cooler isn't the same from the 480, and even if it's a fully enabled 480, how does that post help me?, how does it contribute to knowing more about he card?. Fully enabled or not, a fake picture with some one saying ''hmm no way, if GTX 580 was used vapor chamber then why its look identical like GTX 480 ?'', what?, look at the damn video, look at some damn pictures, it's all laid out in front of you yet when someone address the fault in logic it's obviously no their fault.

That's just ri god damn diculous.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> That's just ri god damn diculous.



And likewise, so seems some of your posts. NO offense dude, that's just how it seems.

There is no perfect hardware. There is no "best choice". Likewise, it's just so unimportant...


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> And likewise, so seems some of your posts. NO offense dude, that's just how it seems.
> 
> There is no perfect hardware. There is no "best choice". Likewise, it's just so unimportant...



But how?, whats wrong with the posts.

And i agree, there is no perfect choice.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2010)

You do come across as very nV-sided. Then, you come across as very ATi-sided. 


I just put it down to you having a choice of linguistics that is very emotionally charged. With that, regardless of your true personality, you do portray one that is quite excited, and "set in your ways", and that anything other than what you think, well, is stupid.


Again, I mean no offense what so ever, this is just my opinion of the impression you create. I'm actually a bit worse, anyway, because I think I'm more of a jerk than you are.. 

Anyway, i want soem real GTX580 benches, please. All I've seen so far are fake, including most that's in this thread.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You do come across as very nV-sided. Then, you come across as very ATi-sided.
> 
> 
> I just put it down to you having a choice of linguistics that is very emotionally charged. With that. regardless of your true personality, you do portray one that is quuite excited, and "set in your ways", and that anything other than what you think, well, is stupid.
> ...



I know it may seem like that, but that's because i am always portrayed like i'm constantly defending Nvidia, and that's because no one else does in most threads. I see a large portion of posts when i visit Nvidia based threads on a new product or new feature and it's always the same garbage and constant trolling that no one seems to notice or care. But i do, when i see that i speak out because no one else seems to see anything wrong. And again, i have owned AMD cards, Nvidia cards, i don't care, it's not a matter of what you have in your system, that's trival nonsense thinking to believe that a certain manufacturer is best. I never shoot anyones opinions down if they are well articulated thoughts.



			
				cadaveca said:
			
		

> You do come across as very nV-sided. Then, you come across as very ATi-sided.



Well of course, that's how i am, i appreciated both companies innovations and i side with both manufactures. There goal is the money in my pocket, and the one that can get it will get my props and appreciation. If i hear good news about any company, that's good news for all of us, so yes, i am multi-sided in that regard.

If i think someone is wrong about something, i address it, even if it seems like i'm defending a company.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree that nVidia does tend to get a lot of flack and nobody seems to care.  It's like the whole M$ vs Apple debate.  People bash Microsoft all the time and nobody cares because they are a huge corporate entity, but when people bash Apple it's like all the fanboys come out of the shadows and want your hide.

I'm an nVidia fan, based on personal experiences with both companies, but I'm not going to bash ATi and praise nVidia one-sidedly.  nVidia have made a LOT of dumb decisions (calling this card a 580, for instance), but so have ATi/AMD.  I give credit where credit is due, and bash when bashing is due.  Then I go out and buy green.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, I get it. Like i said, it's not anything "personal".

But at the same time...

Companies don't need people to defend them. Really, as a business, thier job is to get the most cash they can for htier products, so in essence, are screwing us all over. there's no good position when you side with that.

And that seems to be a big part of the market today...Both the 6-series and this GTX580 scream of being products introduced exactly along that line...

TSMC's process is really gonna limit what these businesses can bring to the table. Both the 6970, and the GTX580, are completely wasteful products...noone, really, should be buying them.

So when you defend a product like this...well...do you get where I'm going?

I'm quite openly an ATI fanboy. Even though I have nvidia high-end cards, I just plain and simple won't even talk about them. But even so, I'm quite clearly not defending ATI with any of thier products...quite the opposite, in fact.

All of these products are full of fail. ATi's side has Eyefinity, and after a year of using it, I can truly say it's garbage. Some people are happy with it, but myself, I cannot play games @ 30FPS.

So this card, might be enough, in a pair, to meet my needs. But...this card is gonna suck power like a hoover, and frankly, I think my hoover actually uses less than this card will.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I get it. Like i said, it's not anything "personal".
> 
> But at the same time...
> 
> ...



Keep in mind, im not trying to defend them or anyone, of course they have marketing and are backed up my tons of cash to do the bidding for them.

But i see what you're saying.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2010)

It quite interesting to me, the performance level we are at, and how poorly that performance gets used...


GPU makers make the most profit on these high-end cards. And as such, I feel that as a whole, we should be very critical of them. So let's do that.Bashing products, in good manners, serves a purpose, that i quite obviously don't need to explain.



ON the TPU teamspeak yesterday, we did a little benchmark compare. What that did, was highlight how poorly things scale over the years...

With my QX9650 @ 4.5ghz, and dual 3870x2's...I can run quite a few benchmarks within about 10% of a system with dual 470's, and an i7 860.

GPUs are exponetially faster than they were back then. But we have problems effectively using that power...because overall, cpu power has changed very little.

And with all of that in mind, noone really needs much more than a 470 or 460...it's artificial means that create the scenario that such power is needed.

So, this is one of the stupid products I have seen yet, in my opinion.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> It quite interesting to me, the performance level we are at, and how poorly that performance gets used...
> 
> 
> GPU makers make the most profit on these high-end cards. And as such, I feel that as a whole, we should be very critical of them. So let's do that.Bashing products, in good manners, serves a purpose, that i quite obviously don't need to explain.
> ...



True

We really aren't getting the software to utilize the untapped potential of todays video cards and hardware, i think that really needs to change before we really start see a significant difference in performance. Hence a lot of us don't really care much about upgrading to the best, as it generally isn't exponentially faster then previous generations anyways. Cards like these play a big part to the enthusiast and benchmarker market though, a 10% increase is something to look forward to on that front.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I know it may seem like that, but that's because i am always portrayed like i'm constantly defending Nvidia, and that's because no one else does in most threads.



Welcome to my life.  Wait until you get called an nVidia fanboy and an ATi fanboy in the same day.

I've come to realize that people here will always call anyone that defends a company a fanboy for that company, and the people doing the calling are usually the fanboys(though sometimes a different kind of fanboy) themselves because they can't stand anyone defending any company they don't like.

And yes, there is a big trend here to bash anything nVidia moreso than ATi, though there is some ATi bashing going around sometimes as well.  But when you look at the roots of the site, with ATitool and ATi Softmods bring the large portion of traffic to the site when it was just starting to grow it is understandable that a lot of the people around would favor ATi.



cadaveca said:


> And with all of that in mind, noone really needs much more than a 470 or 460...it's artificial means that create the scenario that such power is needed.
> 
> So, this is one of the stupid products I have seen yet, in my opinion.




It isn't about how much power is needed, but how much power is wanted.  As I said before, most people buying cards in this price class are doing it for e-peen not out of necessity.

Though I do find it odd that you say two 3870x2s perform similarly to two GTX470s.  With a GTX480 close to 10% faster than a HD*4*870x2, and a GTX470 not far behind, and Quad-CrossFire scaling much worse than dual-SLi I don't see two HD3870x2s keeping up with two GTX470s.  But then again, like you said, CPU technology might be the deciding factor here.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's all about cpu limits. Technically, 2x 3870x2 is less than single 5870(1320 shaders vs 1600), so should have been completely eclipsed by 2x470, but, of course, was not. The one thing to note is that the shader/memorycontroller ratio in 3870x2 is far different in quadfire than in current dual configs. 

Of course, in actually playability, 470s are far better, but they also feature technology, that while increasing visual "fidelity", actually very largely impacts performance.

When you've stepped over 60FPS consistently, so that your minimum FPS never goes below your monitor's true refresh, it's questionable how useful any extra speed is. So now we've got tech like NV Surround and Eyefinity to justify the extra performance/cost. The truth is hiding there, but many don't want to admit it.

If you hop on to the teamspeak, you'll find we actually kinda do this often...performance compares in real-time...bunch of us jump into a game, and check performance as we are all playing together....


It kinda gives a different perspective.


----------



## Jiraiya (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## wahdangun (Nov 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> That's because that picture is fake more likely and that video i posted is from Nvidia themselves.
> 
> Please don't tell me you actually think that picture is real.(then again you are a heavy AMD fan)
> 
> Go to the bottom of this thread:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Reference Design Graphics ... and you'll see some actual real pictures.



wew, i'm sorry i didn't know that pic was FAKE, i even build more computer with nvdia than AMD (because i have good deal on them). and i'm just stating my opinion so if you didn't agree please don't insult people.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> wew, i'm sorry i didn't know that pic was FAKE, i even build more computer with nvdia than AMD (because i have good deal on them). and i'm just stating my opinion so if you didn't agree please don't insult people.



Honestly wasn't trying to be mean, i just got tried of the constant one-sided bashing and said that out of frustration.


----------



## HillBeast (Nov 8, 2010)

Jiraiya said:


> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/3606/59851194.jpg
> 
> http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/1613/98509221.jpg



Why did the person who uploaded this censor out part of the idle Memory clock, Shader clock and the decimal on the Core clock? What magical secrets do those number enhold? I can understand blocking stuff like the code name and 3D clocks, but not the idle clocks.

Also looking at those temps, they're kinda disappointing on a 'refined' chip. My 5870 Vapor-X sits around 35C. 46C seems kinda of high to me. That's the temps of a GTX285 after it's been busy as my PhysX card.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2010)

HillBeast said:


> Why did the person who uploaded this censor out part of the idle Memory clock, Shader clock and the decimal on the Core clock? What magical secrets do those number enhold? I can understand blocking stuff like the code name and 3D clocks, but not the idle clocks.



They also censored the fan speed on one of the pics lol.


----------



## Jiraiya (Nov 8, 2010)

GALAXY GTX 580






http://coolaler.com/showthread.php?t=253137​


----------



## HillBeast (Nov 8, 2010)

Jiraiya said:


> GALAXY GTX 580
> 
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/2763/10790501.jpg
> 
> http://coolaler.com/showthread.php?t=253137​



So, apparently those initial indications that GF110 was going to be 512bit was wrong. All these cards we've seen have had 1.5GB of RAM and a 384bit bus. Sounds a bit like all they did was fix the transistor leakage of a GF100 and hope all goes well.

Well lets hope it's not as fail as that unlocked GF100 which those people got their hands on which was only marginally faster than a 480SP GF100. That thing was only like 10FPS faster in the best of circumstances. Please tell me it's not, NVIDIA. I don't think I can bare you guys screwing up again. I used to like you.


----------

